# i hate new tech



## switchbladefights (Apr 18, 2022)

i hate crypto i hate streaming things i hate free trials and subscription services i hate bluetooth i just want a goddamn physical copy of everything i enjoy so i dont have to worry about whatever getting taken down or some bs. like, i still burn music onto cds. am i fucking insane? feel free to add your own rants.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## sushy (Apr 18, 2022)

Can relate to this. It seems like they are trying to erase "ownership" (you know, don't buy the product but subscribe to it). And yeah the wireless trend bothers me too. 

I got especially concerned when Apple quitted having headphone jacks in iPhones. I may not use an iPhone, but Apple often is a trendsetter for other tech companies.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2022)

I like Bluetooth because it works well. Hate the battery life part though. 

I hate subscriptions because it's now turning into what cable was, especially in Canada. Paying out the arse in hopes of finding a decent show to watch because they can't get the same licenses as they do in the u.s. Not to mention some services are completely unavailable to us.

I hate Spotify. I want to buy and own my music forever. I refuse to use itunes. But even if they did sell CDs in a store, my PC didn't come with a CD player. 

Can't say I wanna go back to burning discs though, cause I'd use them so much and they'd be scratched to death within the week. 

I miss instruction booklets in game cases. I like that they have the convenience of selling digital copies of games but I prefer physical, especially since it means saving on storage space. 

I hate that cellphones and PCs come with so much junk attached to them now. I don't care for candy crush, I don't care about the 50 other apps you preinstalled, just give me talk, text, and photos that save onto my phone and NOT Google photos... 

Bring back my mp3s!!!

Hmm what else...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2022)

Bluetooth is _new_? ;3


----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 18, 2022)

The erasing of ownership feels like its being pushed harder and harder these days. In agreement with Sushy there. Subscribe to this! Sign up for that service! I definitely got fed up with not feeling like I really owned what I was paying for and just started collecting dvds and burning cds again. Having the physical object has a different feeling, and its much more personal.

Really miss mp3 players. Every time I find an old one its a time capsule of a period in my life. Doing that with playlists online isnt the same, as the songs can be taken down at any time and you might not even know about it. Dont like that one bit. Howeeeever.. I definitely dont miss how often the mp3 players needed charging or batteries haha

And on the topic of music accessories- bluetooth headphones are the worst. Why is it so trendy to make something so small more uncomfortable, more expensive, less customizable, and even easier to lose?!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

I remember playing Halo Reach. You get the disk, stick it in, boom full game. And awesome one too, I'm still playing it

Then I look at the live service shitshow of Halo Infinite and get mad. Just, why? 
and EA/DICE pretty much just ended the Battlefield series with the 2042 disaster


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 18, 2022)

I agree with this sentiment. I like physical copies of games and books. Pdfs dont cut it for me, if I see a DnD thing that is only on pdf I always print it out. For physical video games you might want to check out Limited Run Games. They make physical copies of otherwise digital only games.








						Limited Run Games
					

Limited Run Games is the industry-leading publisher and distributor of award winning collector's editions, rare video games, and merchandise for Nintendo Switch, PlayStation 4, PS5, PC, and retro consoles. Each Limited Run game is officially licensed, highly collectable, and only printed once...




					limitedrungames.com


----------



## sushy (Apr 18, 2022)

I am going to sound like a grandma. I don't like that we call computer programs apps nowadays. Back in my day (XD) they were called programs or applications..... I associate apps with phones lol


----------



## ben909 (Apr 18, 2022)

WHY MUST LIGHT BULBS AND SUCH NOW CONNECT TO WIFI, IOT THINGS JUST USE UP ALL THE RADIO FREQUENCIES


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 18, 2022)

Ngl I own a portable dvd player and I use it daily


----------



## Regret (Apr 18, 2022)

To an extent, yeah.  That's one of the reasons I just log out of everything and go backpacking in the woods for a little while just to get away from how pervasive it is.

Everything is now always online, requires a subscription, needs to link accounts and apps together, spams emails, tracks your location by your phone.  Work can now follow you anywhere at anytime and woe to the kids that will never experience the righteous glory of snow-days because that can also now follow them home via zoom and online teaching which is all incredibly sad to see.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2022)

MOST of the smart-tech movement bothers me.

I will never have anything voice-activated in my home, especially given my problems with echolalia.

There are a few live-service games I bother with, but that's strictly due to the fact those games couldn't really exist any other way (unlike a disturbing number of live-service games these days) and none of them are by the big giants like Ubisoft.  (In fact, the two I bother with are by Digital Extremes and Fatshark Games.  There used to be a third game by a company named Mediatonic, but I overdid it and burned out on it.)

I do have a few Bluetooth speakers, but that's before I realized I could get plugged-in ones and even wire them to my tablet with the right adapter.  Also, they're the most absolute basic type of speaker.  For the rest?  Wired all the way.

I miss the instruction booklets because they often had funny comments to them, but I will NOT miss the days of 'feelies' that were used for copy protection.  They're an interesting collector's relic and that's IT.

PDFs are actually the one that doesn't bother me, and solely because my area is not known for its indie publications.  Thousands of books on a tablet, easy.  I still find physical books far easier to reference, given how few people actually try to make their PDFs properly.


----------



## LameFox (Apr 18, 2022)

Same, though I'm not sure I'd call it "new tech". It's not like it has to be this way for technological reasons, they do it because the entities designing and selling the tech exist to extract money from people as effectively and efficiently as they can.


----------



## Green_Brick (Apr 18, 2022)

I still use my landline. No worry about batteries, no regrets.


----------



## sushy (Apr 20, 2022)

I also still have a landline but it is with this wireless phone that you can charge XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

Remembering a bajilion different passwords that all need to be changed at random intervals.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Remembering a bajilion different passwords that all need to be changed at random intervals.


For my work I need a new email and password.
Okay.
Then I need to use that same email and password to login to the server.
Okaythen verify with 2fa from your cellphone.
Okaythen if you want to sign into this employee site you need a new password
But wait
You also need to use your employee number as the username
Also this other employee resource, it requires you to only use the first half of your email name, and you can't use the same password as your main login
And then there's this other employee page where --


----------



## switchbladefights (Apr 20, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Same, though I'm not sure I'd call it "new tech". It's not like it has to be this way for technological reasons, they do it because the entities designing and selling the tech exist to extract money from people as effectively and efficiently as they can.


ig modern probably would have been a better word? obviously none of this stuff is new but i just... HATE the way its forced on everyone these days i guess.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 20, 2022)

switchbladefights said:


> ig modern probably would have been a better word? obviously none of this stuff is new but i just... HATE the way its forced on everyone these days i guess.


Tech is one thing. _Good and useful _new tech is great to have. But the marketing ploys (or rather exploits), that's where the problem resides. 

All these subscription things tend to be just proverbial cancer. Personally I avoid them altogether. I chose a phone with near-stock Android to avoid app clutter. After having used Linux for quite some time, logging into to Windows to do some specific stuff was a little shock: does it really have to be that messy?? And I don't even mean needless applications (though these too) but the process manager, OMFG. All manners of shit being done in the background, grinding the CPU, filling the RAM, for no good reason. Fucking _new drivers_ being uninstalled to be replaced with older version, I mean, why?...



ben909 said:


> WHY MUST LIGHT BULBS AND SUCH NOW CONNECT TO WIFI, IOT THINGS JUST USE UP ALL THE RADIO FREQUENCIES


I know right? Remotely controlled light bulbs is some recent craze and for many a synonym to "smart home" it seems, people don't realize that this existed like since forever, and in a form that didn't require smartphone, just a simple remote. Also, I had "USB sockets in an oven" as an in-joke for useless technological developments but is seems like at this rate we're going to get it soon. 

Luckily the kinds of music that I like aren't bound to Spotify, I'm fine with YouTube for that and can even make mp3's out of things that I'm listening over and over. If you happen to be looking for a standalone mp3 player device, Sansa is one company I can personally recommend, they haven't abandoned this market segment. Their newer models have even Bluetooth option. 

Speaking of which, seems like I've been lucky with my BT headset. Doesn't lose the connection and the battery holds for so long that I almost forget it needs charging. Though I'm not one of these people keeping headphones on 24/7 for sure. Then again, those tiny in-ear headphones seem pretty useless to me, I'd lose them within 2 hours. 

One thing about which I don't agree with others is digital distribution of games. In my complete middle of nowhere it was a godsend, it made me stop pirating things. For whatever reason (taxes?), physical copies tended to be significantly more expensive than digital ones for me. Add to this the hassle of ordering physical ones from some catalogue (there was no store with such things anywhere near) and non-negligible shipment costs. Also with the digital ones it's much easier to hit a discount. 

I prefer physical copies of books to digital ones, but again, digital distribution allowed me to put my paws on things that I could never obtain physically, unless at an unreasonable cost. Also with my tendency for book hoarding, it's really practical that not all of them have a physical form.

General purpose social media is also something I can't stand. I value my privacy and the need to have the whole world know what I'm doing is utterly incomprehensible and alien to me.


----------



## sushy (Apr 21, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Fucking _new drivers_ being uninstalled to be replaced with older version, I mean, why?...


whaaat? Does that happen in Windows 10?! :O


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 21, 2022)

sushy said:


> whaaat? Does that happen in Windows 10?! :O


Exactly. On two different machines at that. 

I have this HP laptop with Ryzen 4500U processor with integrated graphics. I got it last summer, it had no system preinstalled. It was hard to install the Radeon drivers in Windows already at the beginning (while Linux Manjaro installed some "recommended" drivers without any issues). Later it turned out that upon Windows update, these drivers are being removed and replaced with some 2-years-old "default" version! After the situation repeated itself about 3 times, I managed to block it in the system policy editor.

However, then there's my wife's old Lenovo. I believe it was Windows 8 originally, got upgraded to 10 at some point. Upon each and every bigger update (those that require restart) it installs *wrong* wifi driver! It loses wifi connectivity altogether afterwards and there's nothing one can do except total network reset. It restores the "correct" driver, somehow, but all wifi settings are lost and passwords have to be re-entered. And I can't block it there cause it's Win 10 Home Edition and it doesn't have such option... There's some "invasive" way to achieve this but as she's using the laptop a lot for her studies, we decided that it's not worth it to risk destabilizing the entire system. 

Compared to that, Linux requires some limited tweaking after installation but it turned out to be very smooth sailing afterwards.


----------



## Frisky17532 (Apr 21, 2022)

I still get mp3s because of Bandcamp, Ektoplazm and netlabels on archive.org, got an external cd drive for some old electronic compilations I get off Discogs. I like ebooks though, much less wasteful than physical books and I have all of Project Gutenberg to check out


----------



## switchbladefights (Apr 21, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> _Good and useful _new tech is great to have. But the marketing ploys (or rather exploits), that's where the problem resides.


i think you just worded my whole point better than i could... =w=;; like dont get me wrong _some_ more recent tech developments have been nice and useful in my opinion but theyre vastly outweighed by programs that lock basic features behind a subscription paywall just because they can and devices with basic functionality removed for no fucking reason


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Apr 24, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Compared to that, Linux requires some limited tweaking after installation but it turned out to be very smooth sailing afterwards.


_Someone does not remember the pure hell that was installing networking drivers on linux for the longest time._

God forbid you had a broadcom bcm43(IIRC) based networking card (like an atheros, a dell, a lenovo, an apple, almost every PCMCIA and Express card wifi card, and so on)
you'd have to build your own driver, with ndiswrapper from the windows executable, and literally every time you updated your system you would have to rebuild it because the update would clear out and over write the kernel injection that ndiswrapper set up for you.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 25, 2022)

Christine Vulpes said:


> _Someone does not remember the pure hell that was installing networking drivers on linux for the longest time._
> 
> God forbid you had a broadcom bcm43(IIRC) based networking card (like an atheros, a dell, a lenovo, an apple, almost every PCMCIA and Express card wifi card, and so on)
> you'd have to build your own driver, with ndiswrapper from the windows executable, and literally every time you updated your system you would have to rebuild it because the update would clear out and over write the kernel injection that ndiswrapper set up for you.


Fair point, I've heard about that (and a host of other potential issues which luckily never materialized for me). And I'm using Linux regularly since like 2 years only.

It seems like finding a distro which will cooperate with your hardware is 90% of the success. The "famous" ones like Ubuntu or Mint weren't working well on my PC. It was KDE Neon which did the trick. And in turn, it had trouble on my laptop, where Manjaro turned out to be "the one". 

Still, freaking _Windows_ being unable to cooperate with drivers is something I can't forgive.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 25, 2022)

I don't know if software is really developping on a much faster rate than hardware, so much so that it makes hardware obsolete after 2 years, but I don't like it.

Smart phones just become useless after 2 years - hardly supported for a longer period of time. It dum.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 25, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't know if software is really developping on a much faster rate than hardware, so much so that it makes hardware obsolete after 2 years, but I don't like it.
> 
> Smart phones just become useless after 2 years - hardly supported for a longer period of time. It dum.


Planned obsolescence. I've found a big tablet nearly 8 years old. Worked very poorly and most apps couldn't even connect with their respective services anymore. As an experiment I installed a custom ROM (Legacy OS) on it and it got a new life. Together with the possibility to install new(er) versions of apps that actually work! While it won't be the snappiest tablet around, for just basic browsing, reading , listening to radio and watching YT via NewPipe it is quite fine. Bonus point is that as the custom ROM is not cluttered with tons of needless background services, the battery life got acceptable again. EDIT it withstands at least 4 hours of watching videos, and left untouched it will lose charge no sooner than after 10 days.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Apr 25, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't know if software is really developping on a much faster rate than hardware, so much so that it makes hardware obsolete after 2 years, but I don't like it.
> 
> Smart phones just become useless after 2 years - hardly supported for a longer period of time. It dum.


I think its multiple factors

for a long time, CPU power per input watt was increasing exponentially year over year. This let people get lazy in some ways and rely on the raw power to hide inefficient or bloated code because the end user did not care about cycles used or threads, or anything like that, so long as it worked nicely on their screen. And software tends to be built on legacy code for years, pulling this old code forward.
We demand a lot more from software these days, its gone from being a pocket knife, to a 75-in-one multi tool, sure it can do more, but its also unwieldy and heavy. And everything has to connect to the internet, stream in content, internet help, has usage tracking and reporting to "help build a better product" etc 
Take office software. In 1997 MS office, the entire suite, fit on a 600MB install size, including clip art with the maps ad on being about 200mb more. It did office work and nothing else.
Now a full office install is about 7-10GB, with word being almost 1.8gb by itself. It has to stream assets from the web (click-2-run), which also requires always on validation based on another service. Clip art is a lot more detailed, but the over all functionality is basically the same.

But this DOES bother me, because for almost everything it adds a lot of complexity for little gain in most uses, and of course makes capable hardware obsolete because of inability to run current software.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 25, 2022)

I *loath* subscription services and hate that nowadays so many things are only accessible via subscriptions. Let me *buy* things please I'm begging you. Even artists, I'd rather buy a folder or pdf of artpieces to view your art instead of subscribing to a patreon


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 25, 2022)

I, for one, welcome the dystopian Cyberpunk future and can't wait for my brain chip implant.


----------



## bobbot (Apr 25, 2022)

welp since we're complaining about tech woes i hate how the whole lockout craze i bought my pc i bought my copy... i mean licence of windows i bought my scooter now let me customize them as i see fit oh sorry you cant alter that polocy without upgrading you change the freaking blinker and it throws an error that needs cleard by some softwear whats that you have cheat engine on your pc congrats now your game wont even start... ugg


----------



## Filter (Apr 26, 2022)

Yay... more obsolete cables and adapters that I'll never use again! They were expensive when I bought them, and now they're worthless junk.



Flamingo said:


> I, for one, welcome the dystopian Cyberpunk future and can't wait for my brain chip implant.



Those will be extra fun when it's time to upgrade. Just imagine Apple Geniuses performing brain surgery while you wait on line for the new iPhone 37. Or maybe Mark Zuckerberg will deploy a robot brain surgeon to your home to perform the task.


----------



## Yastreb (Apr 27, 2022)

Soon: "This retinal implant will add an instant augmented reality overlay to everything you see and give you access to all the world's information at the blink of an eye! Oh, and if you don't like having 10 % of your field of vision being permanently allocated to ads you can always buy the premium version, just 29.99 a month plus VAT!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 27, 2022)

Maybe one of us should build a time machine and cause Y2K! Then we will have no new technology to worry about!


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 27, 2022)

How about a region-locked drone, of all things?

Marcin Wyrwał is a Polish journalist working in Ukraine since before the war began. Recently he told how he was approached by some Ukrainian soldiers who complained about some observation drones their representative had purchased. Parrot ANAFI USA, supposedly "made for the American army", they cost like 8000 euro apiece. Preliminary tests in Poland showed that they reach 4 km distance from the operator with no problem. But once the drones' GPS detected they're in Ukraine, they allegedly limited their range to puny 200 meters and there's nothing one can do to increase it.


----------



## DorjeStego (May 5, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> How about a region-locked drone, of all things?
> 
> Marcin Wyrwał is a Polish journalist working in Ukraine since before the war began. Recently he told how he was approached by some Ukrainian soldiers who complained about some observation drones their representative had purchased. Parrot ANAFI USA, supposedly "made for the American army", they cost like 8000 euro apiece. Preliminary tests in Poland showed that they reach 4 km distance from the operator with no problem. But once the drones' GPS detected they're in Ukraine, they allegedly limited their range to puny 200 meters and there's nothing one can do to increase it.



The Parrot ANAFI is worth, in my own currency, £630. https://www.parrot.com/uk/shop/buy-anafi

The Parrot ANAFI isn't designed for the US military, it's a US company's attempt to undercut the two big (Chinese) players of the consumer drone market, but it still comes up a bit short in its general features.

There are generally 2 consumer drone brands recognised as having products fit for purpose. DJI, and Autel. If you're buying drones from any other company you're not getting your money's worth, tbh.

Signed, a UK and EU Specific Category licenced drone pilot.

PS: Consumer drones usually do come with geofencing built in which is a firmware database of GPS locations with flight restrictions. This is usually areas around airports, prisons, and other sensitive areas where you need to input flight clearance from the local authorities to override the geofence. Ukraine has, after disputing a bunch of drone related issues with DJI including that Russia are using DJI drones and Aeroscope equipment (basically drone radar), asked that NO new geofencing be put over Ukraine as it's critical to their own surveillance and intelligence operations, and it's difficult to verify quickly whether the operator of a newly activated drone is Ukrainian or Russian. So if Parrot have put up geofences around Ukraine then this is in direct contradiction to the wishes of the Ukrainian government in being able to operate drones in their airspace in this war.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (May 7, 2022)

One thing I do really dislike now:
Phone sizes. Im sorry but these phones that are 7-8" of display are really driving me Insane. I dont watch movies, or edit documents on a phone, I dont need it to be so big I can see it from the ISS.

I want a new android phone, even the cheapest phones now have like 6.5" displays (or more), don't fit in pant pockets, have usually lost the headphone jack, have lost expandable storage, and even lost their IP ratings along the way, so even after spending 300US+ on a midrange device a single spilled drink can kill it, and take all your photos with it...

I am a small fox, with small paws. I can't even use an Iphone SE 2020 without two hands...I want a phone that's going to last a long time, and is not a child's toy...but is smaller. There was a time where flagships had only a 3.5-4" display and im not asking to return to that entirely, just... Make it an option to have a slightly slower device, thats well pocketable.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2022)

You'll own nothing and you'll be happy


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 7, 2022)

Christine Vulpes said:


> One thing I do really dislike now:
> Phone sizes. Im sorry but these phones that are 7-8" of display are really driving me Insane. I dont watch movies, or edit documents on a phone, I dont need it to be so big I can see it from the ISS.
> 
> I want a new android phone, even the cheapest phones now have like 6.5" displays (or more), don't fit in pant pockets, have usually lost the headphone jack, have lost expandable storage, and even lost their IP ratings along the way, so even after spending 300US+ on a midrange device a single spilled drink can kill it, and take all your photos with it...
> ...


The irony is that size-wise, I actually like where they went with phones.  Then again, I have large hands, so a small screen results in me constantly mis-pressing links and such.

Regarding headphone jacks and expandable storage... you pretty much have to ignore the most advertised phones and do research to find the phones that have features like that.  I know I agonized over those very details last year, and wound up finding one that has both.  I have no serious experience with iPhones in particular, unfortunately, so I can't help there.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

NFTs. there is no tech i will ever hate more than NFTs (and i'm not big on tech as a whole). fucking NFTs.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 7, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> NFTs. there is no tech i will ever hate more than NFTs (and i'm not big on tech as a whole). fucking NFTs.


From what I saw of the conversations around here, those things drive a lot of artists up the wall.  The sooner NFTs are buried and forgotten, the better.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> From what I saw of the conversations around here, those things drive a lot of artists up the wall.  The sooner NFTs are buried and forgotten, the better.


amen. it's the harming the planet thing that really grinds my respective gears. that and the idiotic levels of elitism that comes with all these NFTers and their shitty non-art.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (May 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The irony is that size-wise, I actually like where they went with phones.  Then again, I have large hands, so a small screen results in me constantly mis-pressing links and such.
> 
> Regarding headphone jacks and expandable storage... you pretty much have to ignore the most advertised phones and do research to find the phones that have features like that.  I know I agonized over those very details last year, and wound up finding one that has both.  I have no serious experience with iPhones in particular, unfortunately, so I can't help there.


Oh I can find plenty : but they are almost always CDMA (because they are japan only) or they simply lack features required for the US market (because even on GSM some of our bands are shifted by like 50mhz - and we require VoLTE now as HSPDA+ and formerly marketed "4g" but was really HSPDA+ (like older tmobile and sprint) have been gutted.
_If I punch in every feature I want into GSM areana I get like 6 phones, 4 of which are over 5 years old..._


QueenSekhmet said:


> NFTs. there is no tech i will ever hate more than NFTs (and i'm not big on tech as a whole). fucking NFTs.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> From what I saw of the conversations around here, those things drive a lot of artists up the wall.  The sooner NFTs are buried and forgotten, the better.





QueenSekhmet said:


> amen. it's the harming the planet thing that really grinds my respective gears. that and the idiotic levels of elitism that comes with all these NFTers and their shitty non-art.


Good news is the market just fell out on these losing like 95% value. But man was is a great pump-n-dump while it lasted. I am honestly amazed there have been no lawsuits over manipulation due to many of the "high PROFILE" NFT chains basically using a circular flow of cash from a friend to Buy the first one at an insane price setting the market value. If it were stocks it would be illegal to have done so...but they are not....so its probably fine.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

Christine Vulpes said:


> Oh I can find plenty : but they are almost always CDMA (because they are japan only) or they simply lack features required for the US market (because even on GSM some of our bands are shifted by like 50mhz - and we require VoLTE now as HSPDA+ and formerly marketed "4g" but was really HSPDA+ (like older tmobile and sprint) have been gutted.
> _If I punch in every feature I want into GSM areana I get like 6 phones, 4 of which are over 5 years old..._
> 
> 
> ...


NFTs are just the new fad alongside fubies,pogs and fidget spinners: and like all fads,they will (hopefully) just die and everyone can just look back and be like "yo,do you remember when people were spending $1000's on a link to a ugly monkey? how stupid was that?" just as they should.


----------



## Foxridley (May 7, 2022)

I still have a 2008 version of photoshop on my computer because I don't have to pay any kind of subscription. I looked at currently available options and there didn't seem to be anything that was just a one-time purchase.

Then there was the whole debacle when my subscription to Microsoft Office ended. It used to basically come with the package when you got a Windows PC. Searched for an alternative. Google Docs came to mind, but I wanted to keep things on my hard drive and Google didn't have straightforward options for that. Settled for LibreOffice, which gets the job done.


----------



## Guifrog (May 7, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> I still have a 2008 version of photoshop on my computer because I don't have to pay any kind of subscription. I looked at currently available options and there didn't seem to be anything that was just a one-time purchase.
> 
> Then there was the whole debacle when my subscription to Microsoft Office ended. It used to basically come with the package when you got a Windows PC. Searched for an alternative. Google Docs came to mind, but I wanted to keep things on my hard drive and Google didn't have straightforward options for that. Settled for LibreOffice, which gets the job done.


I have the CS6 version of Photoshop (the last non-subscription version, released in 2012). Otherwise, I could be the one to have written the entire rest of that post


Rimna said:


> Smart phones just become useless after 2 years - hardly supported for a longer period of time. It dum.


I have a Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime, acquired in 2017, it's my first and only smartphone, and reading this makes me feel like I've been blessed by some confusing miracle
...don't get me wrong, I'm now waiting for it to break _tomorrow_


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

sushy said:


> Can relate to this. It seems like they are trying to erase "ownership" (you know, don't buy the product but subscribe to it). And yeah the wireless trend bothers me too.
> 
> I got especially concerned when Apple quitted having headphone jacks in iPhones. I may not use an iPhone, but Apple often is a trendsetter for other tech companies.


I prefer Bluetooth over wired tbh


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I, for one, welcome the dystopian Cyberpunk future and can't wait for my brain chip implant.


Watch out if it’s Elon musk is doing it… those poor monkeys :/


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You'll own nothing and you'll be happy


I think you’d like the song “Imagine” by John Lennon


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think you’d like the song “Imagine” by John Lennon


No


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No


good call. lennon was a abusive dick.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> good call. lennon was a abusive dick.


He made some good music which we should still be able to enjoy, art is sacred and many great artists had mental problems, it's part of the course. I just don't find this song to be particularly good


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> He made some good music which we should still be able to enjoy, art is sacred and many great artists had mental problems, it's part of the course. I just don't find this song to be particularly good


fair enough. i still hate his guts,though and rejoice at his untimely end. but you do you.


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> fair enough. i still hate his guts,though and rejoice at his untimely end. but you do you.


Jeez why hate someone so much?


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No


It has a good message


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Jeez why hate someone so much?


oh,that ain't even the tip of how much i can hate someone: i'm a VERY spiteful person.XD


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> oh,that ain't even the tip of how much i can hate someone: i'm a VERY spiteful person.XD


Hmm I guess I was just curious as to your reasons


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm I guess I was just curious as to your reasons


yup.XD bad news: i am hateful to the point of unhesitated violence. good news: my hate is NEVER directed at anyone based on petty things like race,religion,sexuality ect. my rage is tough but fair.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 8, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> yup.XD bad news: i am hateful to the point of unhesitated violence. good news: my hate is NEVER directed at anyone based on petty things like race,religion,sexuality ect. my rage is tough but fair.




be careful with that anger, lol


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

Something I hate is 'link-rot', whereby software functions that rely on hyperlinks or web access become deprecated over time because the online elements lose support.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 8, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> be careful with that anger, lol


i can't help it: i have issues.>_< i'd make a perfect red lantern,to be honest.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

Did not expect to come in here and see people rejoicing at John Lenon's murder.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Did not expect to come in here and see people rejoicing at John Lenon's murder.


expect the unexpected.>;3 also it's unconfirmed but i'm pretty sure it's just me.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 8, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i can't help it: i have issues.>_< i'd make a perfect red lantern,to be honest.


Issues don't excuse everything.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

I hate that genuinely important emails are often so badly worded that they appear as spam.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 8, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Issues don't excuse everything.


maybe. maybe not. either way it's happening.


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Did not expect to come in here and see people rejoicing at John Lenon's murder.


Same


----------



## Fluxbender (May 8, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> NFTs. there is no tech i will ever hate more than NFTs (and i'm not big on tech as a whole). fucking NFTs.


For the first time ever I have considered putting watermarks on all of my uploaded art due to this shit. I don't understand why people buy it to begin with. It's so obviously a scam.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 9, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> For the first time ever I have considered putting watermarks on all of my uploaded art due to this shit. I don't understand why people buy it to begin with. It's so obviously a scam.


honestly,me too (and i don't even actually draw: i just use character creators). problem is that it's just another way for people to make themselves feel special (in his case,dropping $1000's on a link to a picture just so they can say that they have the money to waste on a link to a picture). people will do anything they think will give them some kind of step above someone else and don't tend to care how they do it. all we can do now is hope these things die out so much that they become totally worthless and everyone can just move on and forget they even existed. gotta say,though i was pretty disappointed when neopets of all people started getting in on it (though to be fair TNT didn't actually find out until last min).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> maybe. maybe not. either way it's happening.


I mean if you beat up someone, you might consider it justified but it would make you an abusive dick, and then someone else would spit on your grave


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 9, 2022)

The whole cyberpunk genre is coming true, gradually.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I mean if you beat up someone, you might consider it justified but it would make you an abusive dick, and then someone else would spit on your grave


it's cute that you think i'd stop at just beating them up.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> it's cute that you think i'd stop at just beating them up.


Well how many people have you killed so far?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well how many people have you killed so far?


i've got a better question for you: why are you still talking about this? everyone has already moved on and it's totally off-topic anyway so why do you feel the need to drudge up something that's already run it's course?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i've got a better question for you: why are you still talking about this? everyone has already moved on and it's totally off-topic anyway so why do you feel the need to drudge up something that's already run it's course?


shrug


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> shrug


then kindly either talk to me about how much you hate NFTs or just don't talk to me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> then kindly either talk to me about how much you hate NFTs or just don't talk to me.


Option 3, work on your anger issues

NFTs are dumb tho, I just received two offers the other day, it sounded pretty scammy


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Option 3, work on your anger issues
> 
> NFTs are dumb tho, I just received two offers the other day, it sounded pretty scammy


NFTs are a straight up scam. "give me $1000+ and i'll give you the rights to the link to this picture that i randomly generated" is utter nonsense at it's finest yet people somehow actually go for it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> NFTs are a straight up scam. "give me $1000+ and i'll give you the rights to the link to this picture that i randomly generated" is utter nonsense at it's finest yet people somehow actually go for it.


I think Justin Bieber's NFT says it all and shows a lot of introspection, a fascinating look into the terminal stage of post modernist cancer


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I think Justin Bieber's NFT says it all and shows a lot of introspection, a fascinating look into the terminal stage of post modernist cancerView attachment 131707


to be fair,that's one of the better looking one's: just wait until you see the REALLY ugly NFTs.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> to be fair,that's one of the better looking one's: just wait until you see the REALLY ugly NFTs.


I know them and why they look ugly, they're randomly generated so some of them combine elements and colors that don't go well together. At least according to Solar sands, and I find that it makes sense


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I know them and why they look ugly, they're randomly generated so some of them combine elements and colors that don't go well together. At least according to Solar sands, and I find that it makes sense


yet people are still dropping $1000+ on them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> yet people are still dropping $1000+ on them.


Everything is worth what its purchaser will pay for it, a lot of modern art doesn't exactly look more appealing than that and took even less effort to make


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Everything is worth what its purchaser will pay for it, a lot of modern art doesn't exactly look more appealing than that and took even less effort to make


modern art doesn't steal shit from artists and hurt the planet.


----------



## Fluxbender (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Everything is worth what its purchaser will pay for it, a lot of modern art doesn't exactly look more appealing than that and took even less effort to make


There was one that was a painting made from elephant shit that sold for 2.3 million. Stuff like that just grinds my gears. So many artists who can't even break 100 followers (let alone make money), but this asshole's living pretty off what looks like a child's fingerpainting made from literal shit. And then there's the ones that are just blocks of color on a canvas that sell for millions too.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 9, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> And then there's the ones that are just blocks of color on a canvas that sell for millions too.


.......okay, it honestly sounds like you're describing a Jackson Pollock painting when you say this.

Got an example that demonstrates the difference?


----------



## Fluxbender (May 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .......okay, it honestly sounds like you're describing a Jackson Pollock painting when you say this.
> 
> Got an example that demonstrates the difference?


I have no idea who that is. 

Here are some examples of what I mean by 'blocks of color on a canvas':








						11 Ridiculous Paintings That Have Been Insanely Sold For Millions of Dollars
					

These paintings are worth more than your average high-end car. Yes, your child's doodle is now considered a masterpiece.




					www.elitereaders.com
				




Anyone here can make a painting like those, yet they sold for millions.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 10, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> I have no idea who that is.
> 
> Here are some examples of what I mean by 'blocks of color on a canvas':
> 
> ...


......DAMN.  My apologies for ever comparing those to Jackson Pollock!  Sheesh, your disdain of the blocks of color is fully justified.

.....since you say you have no idea who that is, let me pull up a reference: https://www.wikiart.org/en/jackson-pollock

Pieces like "Number 5" and "Mural" were what was on my brain when I made that comparison.


----------



## Fluxbender (May 10, 2022)

Yeah those don't look like 'blocks of color' at all. "Number 5" looked like marble or granite to me at first glance, but it was achieved with a controlled-chaos method of paint dripping where you can tell he had a rhythm. Something like that takes thought and effort, unlike the examples I gave.


----------



## TR273 (May 10, 2022)

New tech in cars...
Specifically the plethora of sensors.
Do I need to know that the pressure in one of the tyres has changed?
No, if it's a puncture I'll hear the air hissing out the next time I get out, if it's an explosive puncture then a sensor is going to do exactly nothing to help.
I do not need to know the exhaust gas temperature....and I certainly don't need a cruddy sensor that gets clogged with soot then thinks there is a problem and puts the car in 'limp mode' until I replace the sensor.
I've had more trouble with this car than any other I've owned and in almost every case it's been an unnecessary bit of tech getting some dust in the wrong place.

The only serious mechanical fault I had was when the alternator decided to suddenly dismantle itself, and none of the sensors warned me about that.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (May 11, 2022)

TR273 said:


> New tech in cars...
> Specifically the plethora of sensors.
> Do I need to know that the pressure in one of the tyres has changed?
> No, if it's a puncture I'll hear the air hissing out the next time I get out, if it's an explosive puncture then a sensor is going to do exactly nothing to help.
> ...


I'm actually going to respond to these because those are all around bad hot takes from an engineering, environmental, and a long term use of a car perspective (newer cars per mile traveled are cheaper to maintain and own than older ones, on average. they have longer service intervals, and longer parts lives, and are generally more fuel efficient - with the major caveat being its almost always cleaner to continue to use the older car until its not viable as you are not contributing it to a landfill, nor are you involved in the consumerism cycle of purchasing a new car, creating more demand, which creates incentives to produce even more cars  (whole different can o worms there)

Tyre Pressure - yes. Under inflated tires waste a considerable amount of fuel, and damage the tire sidewall shortening their life. If its severely under inflated it can heat up and either the sidewall tears, or the tread delaminates in a rather violent fashion and can possibly cause a wreck. activeTPMS is a great thing, they last for 7-10 years before needing to  be replaced making them last almost as long as most people keep a car, and indirect TPMS has no sensor in the wheel itself and never has to be replaced (its the ABS sensor those usually last for the life of a car, its just a hall effect sensor) Vulcanized rubber is not easily recycled and most of it gets stored in massive open pit dumps where they often can catch on fire releasing clouds of noxious and deadly fumes. Proper inflation is key to keeping tires as long as is possible, and reducing our consumption which means less waste goes to those landfills. Also you have to have a pretty large puncture to hear it leaking unless you are actively looking for said leak. _Most people do not check their tires regularly, TPMS is created to remind them to do so._
EGT's are important for emissions - you might not care, or directly need to know it, but the ECU does. Too high and it leads to a increase in N0x, and too high still it can degrade or even destroy the catalytic converter. high EGT's also will destroy turbos, and they can be an indicator for running too lean or other combustion issues( and indicate a failing fuel system, failing airflow meter, etc etc) Running too lean, too hot will reduce the life of basically all engine components. Likewise running too cold and rich will wash down valve seats, and piston walls and rings leading to premature wear and loss of compression - before that happens though the catalytic converter will be glowing orange hot and have melted...
If that's a Typo and it was supposed to be EGR: that's also important for emissions and actually can tie back into the EGT. EGR replaces some metered air with oxygen devoid exhaust,  which reduces oxygen in the cylinder that in turn cools the combustion down. It keeps cars cleaner, and it can ward off pre-detonation that erodes the combustion chamber internals (skirts, rings, valve seats etc) EGR also saves fuel at idle, light loads, and in some cases off throttle ( most cars cut off the injectors off throttle, but they come back online starting around 1700 RPM gradually - usually regardless of throttle -  displacing some metered air with spent air, which reduces the fuel trim requirement IE it uses less fuel with EGR)
Most cars made in the last 40-50 years DO have an alternator warning (specifically for over voltage, or under voltage) it cant really warn you of an instant mechanical failure true, but it will alert you to a failed diode, a poor ground, or lose connection. Those warnings can save the battery, or even some of the more expensive control modules, if you heed them, and keep you from getting stuck in the middle of no- where. My car is almost 40 years old now and it has such a warning lamp.
_*These are all GOOD things.*_

My car predates the first two, it also predates knock sensors, it predates ABS on average cars, it also predates electronic spark control, sequential EFI and a host of other things. It would be a significantly cleaner running car that requires less religious upkeep if it had more modern control systems.


----------



## sushy (May 11, 2022)

My washing machine today asked if I wanted to activate "Smart Things" to keep the machine in a good condition. WHAT
I am not going to connect my washing machine to my phone. NO NO NO


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .......okay, it honestly sounds like you're describing a Jackson Pollock painting when you say this.
> 
> Got an example that demonstrates the difference?



I think Rothko was famous for blocks of colour. 






To be honest I just get the impression that rich people agree these are worth extortionate sums so they can launder money or exempt it from tax. 

In that respect 'NFTs' are nothing new.  It's just that, since they are completely intangible and not equivalent to the art they are attached to, there is no means for anybody to argue that an NFT itself possesses abstract artistic worth that normal people are too dumb to appreciate.


----------



## Fluxbender (May 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> To be honest I just get the impression that rich people agree these are worth extortionate sums so they can launder money or exempt it from tax.


You might be on to something... It doesn't make sense that someone would pay so much for something they could easily make themself.


----------



## Faustus (May 17, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> modern art doesn't steal shit from artists and hurt the planet.


...





THIS is a banana duct-taped to a wall. It is, allegedly, art. It sold for $120,000. The artist went on to duct-tape two more bananas to walls, fetching $120,000 and $150,000 respectively. The artist did not MAKE this banana. The artist did not MAKE the duct tape. The artist BOUGHT a roll of duct tape and a bunch of bananas for less than five bucks, duct-taped them to a wall taking maybe a minute or so, and then sold the result for more money than many people make in five years.

I'd rather have a bloody NFT.

(And I HATE NFTs.)


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 17, 2022)

Faustus said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 132075
> 
> ...


while that is all well and good,i fail to see your point.


----------



## Faustus (May 17, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> while that is all well and good,i fail to see your point.


My point is, some art is arguably as bad as NFTs when it comes to scamming people. The really sad thing is that the art community allows this kind of BS to go on, as if it had some kind of value. It's a damn berry sellotaped to the wall. If I nailed a cantaloupe to a stick, do you think I'd get even 50c for it?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 17, 2022)

Faustus said:


> My point is, some art is arguably as bad as NFTs when it comes to scamming people. The really sad thing is that the art community allows this kind of BS to go on, as if it had some kind of value. It's a damn berry sellotaped to the wall. If I nailed a cantaloupe to a stick, do you think I'd get even 50c for it?


honestly,anyone that is buying a banana taped to a wall is even more stupid than a NFTer: at least NFTers are being told their thing will be worth something in a few years while the taped banana will go bad in a couple of weeks tops. either way there are lot's of ways to be stupid and both taped banana buyers and NFTers are just two of the many out there.


----------



## Stylish-Lupine (May 17, 2022)

I think Crypto has overstepped it's realm, it was never meant to be a speculators investment, but rather a value representation of something computationally tangible, some still are like that, the value is in the use of the network, be that a dVPN, or a ring signature system.

but on the whole I agree that we exist in a DRM ridden hellscape of mass surveillance, I want the internet to go back to the good old days of web1, where it was a the wild west, or to get it's pants on and figure out web3, where you still control all your data.


----------



## Faustus (May 17, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> honestly,anyone that is buying a banana taped to a wall is even more stupid than a NFTer: at least NFTers are being told their thing will be worth something in a few years while the taped banana will go bad in a couple of weeks tops. either way there are lot's of ways to be stupid and both taped banana buyers and NFTers are just two of the many out there.


I'd say that there's a strong expectation amongst most people that something described as 'art' will increase in value. Anyway, the first duct-tape-banana will definitely never go off, because the silly sod ate it. (He was a performance artist, and he called the act of eating the banana 'Hungry Artist'... makes me want to weep.)

If you look at some of the NFTs being sold though, it's equally hard to imagine why anyone would think they will increase in value, especially since many people don't even understand Blockchain. They've just seen what happened with Bitcoin and think it might happen again.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 17, 2022)

Faustus said:


> I'd say that there's a strong expectation amongst most people that something described as 'art' will increase in value. Anyway, the first duct-tape-banana will definitely never go off, because the silly sod ate it. (He was a performance artist, and he called the act of eating the banana 'Hungry Artist'... makes me want to weep.)
> 
> If you look at some of the NFTs being sold though, it's equally hard to imagine why anyone would think they will increase in value, especially since many people don't even understand Blockchain. They've just seen what happened with Bitcoin and think it might happen again.


remember beanie babies? everyone thought THOSE would make you rich so people hoarded them for years but because they still make beanie babies,that never happened. case in point is that people are always looking for a quick buck and you'll always get the people that think someone will be worth a fortune years from now but end up not being worth much at all and that's basically what a NFTer is. anyone paying that much to eat a banana,though is next level stupid.


----------



## Faustus (May 17, 2022)

Yeah, when NFTs first started being talked about, I thought 'What a good idea! Finally a way for a digital artist to prove their ownership of a piece of art, and easily transfer that ownership to a third party!' If only it had actually worked like that.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 17, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, when NFTs first started being talked about, I thought 'What a good idea! Finally a way for a digital artist to prove their ownership of a piece of art, and easily transfer that ownership to a third party!' If only it had actually worked like that.


it's always just one thing after another: a fad is a fad no matter how much people think it's here to stay. people are just monkeys trading beads for slightly better beads even if all the beads are just as worthless.


----------



## Stylish-Lupine (May 17, 2022)

cut out the monetization aspect entirely, and NFTs would not be a bad method of proof of ownership.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Faustus said:


> My point is, some art is arguably as bad as NFTs when it comes to scamming people. The really sad thing is that the art community allows this kind of BS to go on, as if it had some kind of value. It's a damn berry sellotaped to the wall. If I nailed a cantaloupe to a stick, do you think I'd get even 50c for it?



Somebody buying a banana for the price of a house is definitely disguising a drug deal.


----------



## Fluxbender (May 17, 2022)

Stylish-Lupine said:


> I want the internet to go back to the good old days of web1, where it was a the wild west, or to get it's pants on and figure out web3, where you still control all your data.


Same. The closest you're going to get is Neocities.com, and even that is a mere echo of what the net used to be like.



QueenSekhmet said:


> remember beanie babies? everyone thought THOSE would make you rich so people hoarded them for years but because they still make beanie babies


Some beanie babies are worth a lot of money now, but only the editions they don't make anymore. But you can make quite a bit from any old out-of-production toy line (provided that you have all the pieces in good quality, and you can get even more if you still have the box).


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2022)

I hate the trending search terms and news content that microsoft puts in the windows taskbar or menu bars. 

Every so often they release an update to their OS which adds new unwanted features like this, and I spend the first part of my day figuring out how to disable them.


----------



## Foxridley (May 21, 2022)

So, one more bit of disappointment is Apple’s announcement that it will stop making iPods. Of course, there are other devices, but the emphasis now is on streaming rather than actually keeping music on the device. You can still keep your music library with you, but I’m concerned they’re going to make that less user friendly in favor of streaming.


----------



## Frisky17532 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jun 20, 2022)

I went into this expecting not to agree, but I actually agree with a lot of this.

I really dislike social media, I don't have an account on any of the big socials like Twitter, but I still open them every now and then because I know people who use them. They're unavoidable to a truly worrying degree. Still, what really bothers me is how hard it is to find "new things" on most social media. To find new things, you have to search random words or look through people's profiles in hopes of finding something you haven't heard of. You can't scroll through the main feed because everything they show you is "hot" or "popular". 

Most social media funnels you into a little box based on what you "like", and then they only show you more of that thing you like over and over. It's very hard to break out of that box once you're in it. Worse yet, almost every social media site has removed the ability to look at a feed of the newest content. I won't ramble about algorithms or some of the downright oppressive ways these sites basically throw out content that they don't want people to see, but... man...

I also miss knobs, dials, and buttons. Digital stuff wears out fast and is so much more annoying (and expensive) to replace. 

I used to think it was cute when my washing machine played a little song after it finished a load, but now I wake up in a cold sweat after having nightmares of that deranged little tune playing off-key, my washing machine laughing at me as I'm on the brink of tears, tearing the whole thing apart and piecing it back together and praying I don't break any of those obscenely tiny clips on the board just to get that one stupid button to work I don't want to buy another board please I'm gonna cry


----------



## sushy (Jun 20, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> I went into this expecting not to agree, but I actually agree with a lot of this.
> 
> I really dislike social media, I don't have an account on any of the big socials like Twitter, but I still open them every now and then because I know people who use them. They're unavoidable to a truly worrying degree. Still, what really bothers me is how hard it is to find "new things" on most social media. To find new things, you have to search random words or look through people's profiles in hopes of finding something you haven't heard of. You can't scroll through the main feed because everything they show you is "hot" or "popular".
> 
> ...


Yeah I am frustrated with social media too, both as a creator and consumer. I want to see new things too, but it really focuses on just showing what is popular. As an artist it is hard to attract an audience because the algorithm favours what is popular already. 

Do you have a Samsung washing macine? Mine plays a song too XD I do find it funny but last time it suggested that I activate "SmartThings" so that it can perform better. HOW ABOUT NO
I have seen Terminator, we all know where this ends...............


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 20, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> I went into this expecting not to agree, but I actually agree with a lot of this.
> 
> I really dislike social media, I don't have an account on any of the big socials like Twitter, but I still open them every now and then because I know people who use them. They're unavoidable to a truly worrying degree. Still, what really bothers me is how hard it is to find "new things" on most social media. To find new things, you have to search random words or look through people's profiles in hopes of finding something you haven't heard of. You can't scroll through the main feed because everything they show you is "hot" or "popular".
> 
> Most social media funnels you into a little box based on what you "like", and then they only show you more of that thing you like over and over. It's very hard to break out of that box once you're in it. Worse yet, almost every social media site has removed the ability to look at a feed of the newest content. I won't ramble about algorithms or some of the downright oppressive ways these sites basically throw out content that they don't want people to see, but... man...


Yeah that's the problem with Social media in general. Imeem was my original Social media platform sharing music between other users and so on. Then Myspace... Then people moved over to Facebook. Deleted Facebook. Moved over to Twitter as it was less intrusive at the time. 

Twitter getting more and more full of garbage. Top Tweets/Likes of said users... They keep making the platform as useful as a chocolate teapot.
The only thing they care is you to see garbage stories from the media platforms that i clearly muted/blocked...
Had to install programs like "Hide twitter trends extention" that literally gets rid of one of the most toxic things about twitter itself.

There is also a star at the top of your page that enables tweets when they happen (You also have to click on the persons profile... Following is not enough. You need to click on the bell icon to actually see all the content from them.


----------



## herness (Jun 24, 2022)

I hate that people spend the whole day in social networks instead of talking to each other in real life.
I use my phone mostly to make some calls, send microsoft teams sms and all that for work purposes only.
With the friends and family i prefer to spend time together without gadgets.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jun 24, 2022)

The thread about phones reminded me of how I had to replace my favorite phone which never stopped working - simply because my service no longer supported it. The real salt in the wound is that a lot of newer phones seem to be getting less and less durable. The battery life on my new phone is a joke.

So, something else I hate about new technology: Planned obsolescence.

I know planned obsolescence is nothing new, but I'm only in my 20's and the difference in durability between stuff I had growing up and stuff I have now is staggering.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2022)

Planned obsolescence is a crime against the Earth. Fill up all the landfills with broken bits of consumer electronics so that we can sell new ones, exhaust every gold mine so that people can buy essentially the same iphone every 5 years.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jul 5, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> You can't scroll through the main feed because everything they show you is "hot" or "popular".


So many sites have had this issue for years and I really frecking hate it. It makes it almost impossible for newcomers to grow, because their content is automatically ranked at the bottom and never shows on those lists. Having a 'hot/popular/trending' list in the first place only nurses a 'rich get richer' situation that guarantees those same hotshots will always be at the top. Friggin' ridiculous!!


----------



## Baud (Jul 9, 2022)

Oh boy I could talk about this for hours. I hate the way websites and web applications have evolved, and as someone who has to work analyzing web applications pretty often I get fed up real easily. I hate what videogames have become and what the major publishers keep doing to them and to us customers. I will always prefer physical copies over a digital one, I don't trust any company to maintain a server online for as long as I will live, and games that require you to be online for PvE and single player stuff in general have an expiration date after which they'll be unplayable forever, if I spend money on a product I'd like to get as much use out of it as possible, especially when publishers have the courage of charging so much money for them these days, without counting the loads of DLCs and microtransactions that are constantly shoved in the games conditioning the whole game design to be about frustrating the players until they pay to solve issues put there for no reason other than making money.
And finally I can't put to words why but I really really dislike smartphones. Don't ask why, I have one myself, a cheap one but still.
And this is just a fraction of what my friends have to hear when they get me started on this topic.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jul 9, 2022)

Baud said:


> games that require you to be online for PvE and single player stuff


AKA PC games that don't allow modding = nope! I'm playing older games instead. Sometimes I feel that there is an agenda to do away with user generated content, and always-online games are but one of the reasons why.


----------



## Baud (Jul 9, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> AKA PC games that don't allow modding = nope! I'm playing older games instead. Sometimes I feel that there is an agenda to do away with user generated content, and always-online games are but one of the reasons why.


It's not that they don't want you to use and create mods, it's that they don't want to miss out on monetizing them. Just look at Bethesda's creation club, AAA developers have become masters at taking away things we used to have in most games for free, and then attempt to give them back for a price, but a lot worse: alternative endings, extra characters, cheat codes, post-story content, cosmetics... 
And that's why I love older games too.


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 27, 2022)

switchbladefights said:


> i hate crypto i hate streaming things i hate free trials and subscription services i hate bluetooth i just want a goddamn physical copy of everything i enjoy so i dont have to worry about whatever getting taken down or some bs. like, i still burn music onto cds. am i fucking insane? feel free to add your own rants.


Im worried that soon we will fully integrate into the virtual world and some dictator i could take over and if we try to express our selfs a computer program woud prevent you from expressing your freedoms.


----------



## JozeffTech (Jul 28, 2022)

I plan to partially live in the past. I have cassettes and vinyl for audio, alongside with a few CDs and a handful of mp3. I will need to, however, buy a nice proper VCR, as I only have a Digital 8 Sony Handycam, and it's hard to get a Video Walkman for it. Eventually, I'm going to make my own computer, most probably based on Soviet UKNC. Sadly, I will still need to use modern technology at work and at home, but it's entirely possible to integrate the old tech into the everyday use.


----------



## sushy (Jul 28, 2022)

That sounds very cool JozeffTech! Curious to see how well your home-made computer will perform! 

Sometimes I feel like I partially live in the past anyway, with how fast things are changing.


----------



## ThatAblaze (Aug 19, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> So many sites have had this issue for years and I really frecking hate it. It makes it almost impossible for newcomers to grow, because their content is automatically ranked at the bottom and never shows on those lists. Having a 'hot/popular/trending' list in the first place only nurses a 'rich get richer' situation that guarantees those same hotshots will always be at the top. Friggin' ridiculous!!


It certainly does.. but the platforms that don't do that aren't showing the most addictive content to the users that they possibly can... so those platforms tend to die out.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 20, 2022)

Getting Unibomber vibes from this thread...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 21, 2022)

Expressing thoughts and concerns about the unknown future and even present time is basic human nature and this extends to the category of technology.
The past 20 to 30 years has had dramatically quick changes and for some people it's difficult to acclimate to for a variety of reasons.

Opinions of dangerous outcomes are not automatically a symptom of terrorist tendencies, Percy. The majority of people have at minimum mixed feelings on social media, games, industries, and privacy.

If you feel comfortable with the pace of change in the world around us, that's perfectly alright, but people who feel otherwise shouldn't be passive aggressively compared to a domestic terrorist for shits and giggles.


----------



## Green_Brick (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm glad that the internet has gotten much larger, and how easily information is accessible to everyone. Such as ways that online security is exploited to collect your data, and the preventative measures one could take to prevent your own personal information from being collected and used by other entities!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 21, 2022)

I agree that the internet has helped the world dramatically. Access to information like health, medicine, education, and emergency warnings like weather, attacks, or other threats at the click of a button has saved many lives. It's certainly helped me get through college.

It's great to see this being more and more reachable to people all across the world. There are potential and existing hazards, but most of them can be fought off with smart judgment.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 22, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Expressing thoughts and concerns about the unknown future and even present time is basic human nature and this extends to the category of technology.
> The past 20 to 30 years has had dramatically quick changes and for some people it's difficult to acclimate to for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Opinions of dangerous outcomes are not automatically a symptom of terrorist tendencies, Percy. The majority of people have at minimum mixed feelings on social media, games, industries, and privacy.
> ...


I mean, Percy just said they had vibes, not that people have terrorist sympathies.

Yeah, though, planned obsolescence is annoying and wasteful and some sectors of the tech industries have adopted practices that are more focused on extracting money from consumers rather than innovation. I'd personally point out that how we deal, or don't deal, with e-waste is major concern, from how wasteful of resources it is, to how it affects the health of workers who handle it, and to how we need better ways to recycle electronics.

However, we live in a capitalist system with a more or less free market where consumers don't have to buy products from manufacturers or sellers they disagree with. There are also social movements like the Right To Repair or organizations like the Electronic Freedom Foundation they can join if they feel strongly about it.

It's worth asking how many complaining about the issues currently inherent in new technology actually abstain from buying the products and services they don't like anyway.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 23, 2022)

Yeah that user didn't say you had terrorist sympathies for having concerns about big tech surveillance, they just said it gave terrorist sympathy VIBES. VIBES man. What a big fucking difference!
(then again the only one seeing the nuance is also the one who's fine with having his internet connection monitored by boss so...)


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, Percy just said they had vibes, not that people have terrorist sympathies.
> 
> Yeah, though, planned obsolescence is annoying and wasteful and some sectors of the tech industries have adopted practices that are more focused on extracting money from consumers rather than innovation. I'd personally point out that how we deal, or don't deal, with e-waste is major concern, from how wasteful of resources it is, to how it affects the health of workers who handle it, and to how we need better ways to recycle electronics.
> 
> ...


It's pretty impossible to have a normal professional life without buying technology that is wasteful or difficult to repair. 

Like, if I had the luxury of the extra money I'd buy a washing machine that was going to last 10 years, but often people only have enough money for the cheap version that breaks down and goes straight to landfill. :\


----------



## PercyD (Aug 23, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Expressing thoughts and concerns about the unknown future and even present time is basic human nature and this extends to the category of technology.
> The past 20 to 30 years has had dramatically quick changes and for some people it's difficult to acclimate to for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Opinions of dangerous outcomes are not automatically a symptom of terrorist tendencies, Percy. The majority of people have at minimum mixed feelings on social media, games, industries, and privacy.
> ...


Literally happened over 50 years ago plus Futurama had an episode about it. But alright...


----------



## PercyD (Aug 23, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> However, we live in a capitalist system with a more or less free market where consumers don't have to buy products from manufacturers or sellers they disagree with. There are also social movements like the Right To Repair or organizations like the Electronic Freedom Foundation they can join if they feel strongly about it.
> 
> It's worth asking how many complaining about the issues currently inherent in new technology actually abstain from buying the products and services they don't like anyway.


That is a more interesting thing to talk about. Somebody ran doom on a John Deere tractor just because they could.

Plus you have so many communities around programming projects like Krita. Just like how it's become easier to create studio quality content and animation, I hope this trend begins to extend over consumer products as well.

All these small businesses pitch in, buy a factory in some small town in the South and create their own damned consumer products.


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 15, 2022)

So, another little project of mine, I think it fits here (and I rather avoid multiplying the threads beyond necessity). The 10-years-old Lenovo Yoga 13 mentioned on the first page started to appear reaching the end of its useful life. Windows has unevitably grown big during that decade, it's useless background processes clogging the paltry 4GB of RAM this device has, and making the CPU go constantly. The fans were whirring loudly all the time and the temperatures started getting uncomfortably high lately. Wifi connectivity appeared to be getting worse and worse too, with increasingly frequent breaks despite the device standing in the same place all the time. 

At some point there was nothing to lose anymore, so I put my now-favorite Linux Manjaro on it. Immediate surprise: the laptop got much more quiet. When it's doing nothing, it is doing nothing - unlike under Windows, where all sorts of only-gods-know-what background processes would run hecticly. Also RAM usage below 1GB on idle. On KDE desktop, once said to be so RAM-heavy. Touchscreen, webcam, microphone and BT on this device work too out of the box. 

Still, encumbering the CPU some more would cause the temperature rise to the point where the part of the bottom would get too hot to touch. Also the fans would go like a vacuum cleaner. After dismantling the laptop it turned out - obviously - that the thermal paste is all dry and cracked and the exhaust vent is packed with dust. Thorough cleaning and new paste brought the temperatures to below 70C even during longer 100% loads, with the fans being audible but no longer obnoxious. 

So at a cost of a several hours work, some cleaning fluid and two big drops of thermal paste I turned a failing laptop into one that's again perfectly good for browsing the web and all manners of not-overly-demanding tasks, such as office stuff. Many cheapest new laptops one can buy today don't seem to be much more versatile despite having nominally much more powerful hardware. Any more demanding game, or more demanding 3D project (and my 3D projects are demanding) would be no fun on them - just as on this old Lenovo. 

Biggest surprise, the battery hardly holding for 40 minutes under Windows (and practically deemed useless because of that) turned out to be good for up to 2 hours under Linux. 10 years old, mind you... Also, I yet have to get a wifi break under Linux, it ran stable for over 12 hours of testing in total. 

Old games from the 90s work fine too, bonus point that emulators tend to be Linux-friendly. In fact, this refurbishment went so well that I'm thinking about digging around the used parts market and switching the RAM for 8 GB (highest that this model can accept) and adding another SSD aside from the current 128 GB - yes, upon opening it turned out there's an empty mSATA slot in there.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 15, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> So, another little project of mine, I think it fits here (and I rather avoid multiplying the threads beyond necessity). The 10-years-old Lenovo Yoga 13 mentioned on the first page started to appear reaching the end of its useful life. Windows has unevitably grown big during that decade, it's useless background processes clogging the paltry 4GB of RAM this device has, and making the CPU go constantly. The fans were whirring loudly all the time and the temperatures started getting uncomfortably high lately. Wifi connectivity appeared to be getting worse and worse too, with increasingly frequent breaks despite the device standing in the same place all the time.
> 
> At some point there was nothing to lose anymore, so I put my now-favorite Linux Manjaro on it. Immediate surprise: the laptop got much more quiet. When it's doing nothing, it is doing nothing - unlike under Windows, where all sorts of only-gods-know-what background processes would run hecticly. Also RAM usage below 1GB on idle. On KDE desktop, once said to be so RAM-heavy. Touchscreen, webcam, microphone and BT on this device work too out of the box.
> 
> ...


I love Linux for this reason. You can get some functionality out of old tech for a few years fairly easily.


----------

